# Looking for Vista USB Headset Drivers(x-fer from hardware)



## WolfenRage (Apr 27, 2007)

After updating to windows vista I found my USB headset doesn't work anymore
The headset im using from madcatz ( http://www.madcatz.com/Default.asp?Page=277&CategoryImg=Universal_Accessories ) im guessing it will probably share the same driver as a normal play station 2 usb headset (like the one that come with socom) ive tried emailing for help and googling to no avail.

The computer recognizes that it is there, it is labeled as "Logitech USB Headset"
in device manager and thats all, I'm desperate it seems that Vista is always ruining my gaming experience when the reason I upgraded so I could play the newer games..
Thanks for you time and help


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Vista USB Headset Drivers*

You are finding out what a lot of people are about Vista. The device manufactors have been very slow to support this new OS. The site for this product did not have one Vista driver. 

If no one on the hardware team comes up with an answer for this, we can transfer you to the Gaming Section and see if they know of a fix or another headset that will work with Vista.


----------



## SpeedHighway (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Vista USB Headset Drivers*

To head up what Terrister said...
I'm using a Manhattan 5.1 Surround USB Headset. 
Fairly decent price and vista supports it perfectly. Only downside is that the microphone plug (removable mic) is rather flimsy. I've RMA'ed one for the mic before. Just thought I'd let you know. Other than that, the headset works great, works in Vista, and provides excellent 5.1 sound.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Looking for Vista USB Headset Drivers*

Let's go ahead and transfer this to the Gaming Section and see if they have anything to add.


----------

